# How Close for TweakStock Update



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

Dwitherell when can we expect another great Tweak from you for our Strats? I know you have been working on your Charge and will be porting over when your finshed, just curious how thing are progressing. Still loving the ROM and ready to see what you have in store for us next, and as always thanks for all everyones hard work and time put in making our phones rock..


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

alfalfa said:


> Dwitherell when can we expect another great Tweak from you for our Strats? I know you have been working on your Charge and will be porting over when your finshed, just curious how thing are progressing. Still loving the ROM and ready to see what you have in store for us next, and as always thanks for all everyones hard work and time put in making our phones rock..


I'm hesitant to give myself an expected timeline, as I seem to not meet them lol. The charge version is very close - once it's done I'll likely need a week or so to port it over to the strat. Sorry for the delayed update, but it's a pretty huge one really. Plus, I'm still pretty new to this so I'm a bit slow.


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> I'm hesitant to give myself an expected timeline, as I seem to not meet them lol. The charge version is very close - once it's done I'll likely need a week or so to port it over to the strat. Sorry for the delayed update, but it's a pretty huge one really. Plus, I'm still pretty new to this so I'm a bit slow.


 You are such the shy one. You rock as does Tweakstock,. I, for one, will wait patiently.....somewhat anyway!!


----------



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

The longer you take the less issues Im sure, so far running 1.4 with the rchp kernal has been pretty smooth. Im also using the TSF shell UI which is really cool try it if you havent. I will wait patiently I really have no choice since I'm married to my strat for another year so at least, thanks again for your hard work..


----------

